# Pssst, wanna buy a control tower mate?



## Alansworld (Jun 10, 2013)

For those familiar with Greenham Common:

Wandering about there yesterday I noticed a large For Sale sign nailed up on the side of the control tower, one of the very few remaining buildings on the site. I was surprised. I wonder if it'll sell, and for what purpose. I'm almost tempted to ask for a viewing so I can get a look inside it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 10, 2013)

Go for a veiwing and get some photos! got to be worthwhile?


----------

